# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Rugpijn

## PatGeerlings

Sinds vandaag ervaar ik flinke pijn in mijn rug. Vooral in de onderrug heb ik veel last. NU heb ik eens gegoogled voor de symptomen van een hernia. Heeft iemand dezelfde ervaring? Wat kunnen jullie mij vertellen over de symptomen?

----------

